# Forum General General Discussion  Pointy shoes (from: Isn't Europe a country?)

## giovanni

> i was struck by the sheer amount of pointy shoes here in russia, dont like them, never will (i also dislike the барсетка and leather baseball caps), but to each his own! dont forget school can be a tough place, if you're different, you  will take a lot of sh*t for it

 yeah... why dont you like them?  do you have no sense of style?    ::    I dont like the leather hats either... but the shoes are so slick and nice, comparedd to the huge uncomfortable tennis shoes i see in america! 
and yeah... american schools are hell man.  Its not like i am a looser or anything... if i was in my own culture, i would do fine!  but everyone just thinks i am weird i guess?

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Lt. Columbo  i was struck by the sheer amount of pointy shoes here in russia, dont like them, never will (i also dislike the барсетка and leather baseball caps), but to each his own! dont forget school can be a tough place, if you're different, you  will take a lot of sh*t for it   yeah... why dont you like them?  do you have no sense of style?      I dont like the leather hats either... but the shoes are so slick and nice, comparedd to the huge uncomfortable tennis shoes i see in america! 
> and yeah... american schools are hell man.  Its not like i am a looser or anything... if i was in my own culture, i would do fine!  but everyone just thinks i am weird i guess?

 Every cloud has its silver lining. Girls must pay a special attention to you  ::

----------


## giovanni

> Originally Posted by giovanni        Originally Posted by Lt. Columbo  i was struck by the sheer amount of pointy shoes here in russia, dont like them, never will (i also dislike the барсетка and leather baseball caps), but to each his own! dont forget school can be a tough place, if you're different, you  will take a lot of sh*t for it   yeah... why dont you like them?  do you have no sense of style?      I dont like the leather hats either... but the shoes are so slick and nice, comparedd to the huge uncomfortable tennis shoes i see in america! 
> and yeah... american schools are hell man.  Its not like i am a looser or anything... if i was in my own culture, i would do fine!  but everyone just thinks i am weird i guess?   Every cloud has its silver lining. Girls must pay a special attention to you

 aha... but they do that anyway...   ::

----------


## basurero

Europe isn't a country... yet...

----------


## VendingMachine

> we always get cr@p because we wear the pointy leather shoes, (they are authentic italian, the russians stole those too...)

 What you mean those ugly elf shoes? I hate you Italians for bringing those abominable pointy shoes to my country. Take them back please.   

> When i am in class... and people do not know that france is next to germany, and they do not know what language is spoken in france... this is stupidity.

 Well, I don't know which state Wyoming borders on. Am I stupid? I guess so. (Information like this is hardly relevant to us in Europe, by the same token why should European trivia be relevant in the US?)

----------


## giovanni

> Originally Posted by giovanni  we always get cr@p because we wear the pointy leather shoes, (they are authentic italian, the russians stole those too...)   What you mean those ugly elf shoes? I hate you Italians for bringing those abominable pointy shoes to my country. Take them back please.     
> 			
> 				When i am in class... and people do not know that france is next to germany, and they do not know what language is spoken in france... this is stupidity.
> 			
> 		  Well, I don't know which state Wyoming borders on. Am I stupid? I guess so. (Information like this is hardly relevant to us in Europe, by the same token why should European trivia be relevant in the US?)

 Ok, then don't wear them.  I really dont think you know anything about fasion if you think you have to pay 400 dollars for jeans and now that leather shoes are ugly...   
Well... do you study which state wyoming borders on?  I doubt it...  We actually spend years studying europe and have numerous tests on which country is where and what are the capitals.  So even if it isnt relevant, americans still should know. 
and to answer your question, yes you are very stupid.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Ok, then don't wear them.  I really dont think you know anything about fasion if you think you have to pay 400 dollars for jeans and now that leather shoes are ugly...

 Fashion? Who cares? Big smegging deal.   

> Well... do you study which state wyoming borders on?  I doubt it...  We actually spend years studying europe and have numerous tests on which country is where and what are the capitals.  So even if it isnt relevant, americans still should know.

 Why should Americans know that? They don't study Europe in as much detail as we do. Just like we don't study the geography of the US in detail (unlike them). European geography is of little importance on the other side of the Atlantic . Why should it be that we study our European countries and capitals but don't study much about the US, but the Americans should do both? Tell me, why do you know so little about the Russian culture? Are you uneducated?

----------


## basurero

Для чего нужно знать, где именно расположена каждая страна на свете? Для этого придумали карту! Я знаю, где находятся все страны Европы и Южной Америки, да.. потому они что меня интересуют. А насчёт Африки, мне известны расположения только ЮАР, Египта и... Марокко. 
Но все же, она действительно глупая!

----------


## giovanni

> Fashion? Who cares? Big smegging deal.

 I think you do you little hypocrit...    

> Why go to a flea market for jeans? You won't buy proper jeans there. Being Italian you should know. After all it was Italian sailors who invented jeans so it should be in your blood to know where to shop for jeans.

 I think it was you who said that I was wrong for trying to buy jeans cheap and said i would never find good jeans at a flea market.  Maybe you should stop trying to one-up me and stick with your facts...   

> Why should Americans know that? They don't study Europe in as much detail as we do. Just like we don't study the geography of the US in detail (unlike them). European geography is of little importance on the other side of the Atlantic . Why should it be that we study our European countries and capitals but don't study much about the US, but the Americans should do both? Tell me, why do you know so little about the Russian culture? Are you uneducated?

 I wouldnt know, because i have only been here a couple of years.  But yeah, I did know that but not from school.  And i dont know what country you are from, but in italy we studied the US AND Europe in detail, so maybe your school just sucked?   
Why should I know so much about russian culture?  I know what i know and when i dont know something, i ask questions...

----------


## BabaYaga

Oh dear, guys, not again......!  
What's with all the feistiness on these boards these days?   ::    
VM - stop winding the feller up   ::   - we only _have_  one Italian!   ::   
Giovanni - if this board were a big pond with a lot of frogs in it, VM would be the one to throw in a rock.   ::  Don't take it so personally - this is only the internet...  :: 
And BTW - VM has his own...ehm... _inimitable_ style   ::  - but if there's one thing he's not, it's stupid. So by all means take up the gauntlet and enter the duel (always a good laugh for bystanders   ::  ), but make sure your rapier is razor sharp....  ::       As for the pointy shoes - I find them an abomination   ::  Not only do the do great damage to people's feet (and therefore posture, knees, hips and back), but they make the feet look three sizes bigger. They're high fashion here, and most women walk around looking like ducks with pointy feet. I think.   ::   Sorry.....   ::   ::

----------


## net surfer

> Originally Posted by giovanni  we always get cr@p because we wear the pointy leather shoes, (they are authentic italian, the russians stole those too...)   What you mean those ugly elf shoes? I hate you Italians for bringing those abominable pointy shoes to my country. Take them back please.

 I second it! Pointy shoes look ugly. I never could understand why people buy and wear that clown sh1t.

----------


## Rtyom

Pointy shoes. Только через мой труп.

----------


## Dogboy182

Yerh, pointy shoes are teh ghey. 
In fact, I've come to dislike most leather shoes, mostly because most of them look retarded. And the fact that you can't really go anywhere in the UK without having them. 
Its pretty stupid when, you can't get into a club in England because I'm wearing a pair of 130 dollar American Adidas, yet for 30 bucks you go buy some stupid looked 'leather' schoolboy shoes and you can get into any club you want. 
Like seriously? Who is going to start talking at someone, and then notice their shoes and be like |OMG ur you're not dressed like you're going to church? Get back you beast!" 
I guess the only good thing pointy shoes could be good for is kicking an @ss or two, but you get the same (or better effect) with steel toe boots.

----------


## giovanni

> Oh dear, guys, not again......!  
> What's with all the feistiness on these boards these days?     
> VM - stop winding the feller up    - we only _have_  one Italian!    
> Giovanni - if this board were a big pond with a lot of frogs in it, VM would be the one to throw in a rock.   Don't take it so personally - this is only the internet... 
> And BTW - VM has his own...ehm... _inimitable_ style   - but if there's one thing he's not, it's stupid. So by all means take up the gauntlet and enter the duel (always a good laugh for bystanders   ), but make sure your rapier is razor sharp....       As for the pointy shoes - I find them an abomination   Not only do the do great damage to people's feet (and therefore posture, knees, hips and back), but they make the feet look three sizes bigger. They're high fashion here, and most women walk around looking like ducks with pointy feet. I think.    Sorry.....

 aha... i think he is stupid in the fact that his posts are only focused on trying to be a badass and trying to make me look dumb, when he contradicts himself.  First he tells me i am stupid for buying cheap practical jeans because i am italian and should know fashion, and the next minute he says fashion doesnt mean anything.   
And if he were the one to throw in the rock, i would be the one to throw it back.  Yeah, the ONLY Italian doesnt get pushed around.   ::   
How do they do great damage to feet?!?!  Mine actually help..  I hate tennis shoes because they offer too much support, which ultimately makes your feet weaker.  My shoes have no support, just leather on top, and I think a thing of rubber on the bottom.  They do not have these huge... insoles(?) like tennis shoes!  my shoes are very close to being barefoot, and everyone knows walking barefoot is healthier for you!  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barefoot#Health_issues  
I always walked barefoot actually, in Italy all the time.  It is recomended to drive barefoot in italy!  but while i am in the united states, when i get pulled over and the police see i do not have shoes on, they either say it is not allowed or once, they wrote a ticket for "unsafe driving".... or something like that.   
America, land of the free, and the police who are eager to write tickets for anything!   ::  
(I think its only because I am Italian too.... because they ALSO gave me a ticket for having an italian flag on my car.  They said it was a distraction.  But i am sure if i had an american flag, they would compliment me!   ::  )

----------


## Dogboy182

> aha... i think he is stupid in the fact that his posts are only focused on trying to be a badass and trying to make me look dumb, when he contradicts himself.

 VM isn't stupid, and he doesn't *try* to be a badass. He just is.   

> And if he were the one to throw in the rock, i would be the one to throw it back. Yeah, the ONLY Italian doesnt get pushed around. Wink

 Didn't you know? Русские не сдаются! They've never lost a war (at least in modern history) or didn't get back at their enemy in one way or another. So if you want to throw rocks, make sure you have a mountain behind you so you don't run out.     

> How do they do great damage to feet?!?! Mine actually help.. I hate tennis shoes because they offer too much support, which ultimately makes your feet weaker. My shoes have no support, just leather on top, and I think a thing of rubber on the bottom. They do not have these huge... insoles(?) like tennis shoes! my shoes are very close to being barefoot, and everyone knows walking barefoot is healthier for you!

 It's not so much your feet (I'm not foot doctor) but your back and hips.
If you walk on hard flat leather your whole life, by the time you're 30 you'll be hunched over like an old man, falling down stairs breaking hips, drinking and smoking uncontrollably, stealing money from friends to support your gambling habbit and... Ok well probably just the bad back thing but still, look what can happen.

----------


## net surfer

> It is recomended to drive barefoot in italy!

 Are you serious? :o Drive a car barefoot? It's definetely not safe.   

> I guess the only good thing pointy shoes could be good for is kicking an @ss or two

 It's unsafe too, your shoe can stuck in the a$$.

----------


## xRoosterx

And that's where the crime transforms from assault to sodomy.

----------


## Dogboy182

> And that's where the crime transforms from assault to sodomy.

 ROFLKOPTERZ!!!!!!!!!   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## giovanni

> Originally Posted by giovanni  It is recomended to drive barefoot in italy!   Are you serious?  Drive a car barefoot? It's definetely not safe.

 how is it not safe??!!?  In many parts of the world, its recommended against wearing footwear while driving.

----------


## Dogboy182

> Originally Posted by net surfer        Originally Posted by giovanni  It is recomended to drive barefoot in italy!   Are you serious?  Drive a car barefoot? It's definetely not safe.   how is it not safe??!!?  In many parts of the world, its recommended against wearing footwear while driving.

 Yeah! Like the great advanced republics of The Peoples Democratic Republic of the Congo, Togo, Cameroon, Swaziland, Pakistan, Yemen, Narnia, and Middle earth... Duh!

----------


## net surfer

> how is it not safe??!!?

 Oh sorry you probably have those pointy leather pedals :)   

> In many parts of the world, its recommended against wearing footwear while driving.

 Driving camels?

----------


## TATY

My friends and I very quickly noticed the obsession with pointy men's shoes in Russia. Shoes (as opposed to sneakers/trainers/tennis shoes, whatever you want to call them) are fine, they just don't have to have to be so long and pointy!

----------


## basurero

O каких 'pointy shoes' вы говорите? У кого-нибудь есть ссылка на фотографию таких туфлей? Я сам не могу отличить сапоги от сандалий.

----------


## net surfer

> O каких 'pointy shoes' вы говорите? У кого-нибудь есть ссылка на фотографию таких туфлей? Я сам не могу отличить сапоги от сандалий.

 О таких   
Или даже о таких http://fashion.artyx.ru/books/item/f...pic/000964.jpg 
А сапоги/сандалии сам уж на гугле набери в поиске картинок :)

----------


## Scrabus

Первый вариант ещё ничего, но вот остальные...   ::

----------


## giovanni

> Originally Posted by basurero  O каких 'pointy shoes' вы говорите? У кого-нибудь есть ссылка на фотографию таких туфлей? Я сам не могу отличить сапоги от сандалий.   О таких   
> Или даже о таких http://fashion.artyx.ru/books/item/f...pic/000964.jpg 
> А сапоги/сандалии сам уж на гугле набери в поиске картинок

 man those are just plain sexy... 
but  my shoes are nowhere as pointy!  I found a picture on my computer, but i cannot add it.  How do i do that?

----------


## net surfer

> I found a picture on my computer, but i cannot add it.  How do i do that?

 Upload your image to http://imageshack.us/ and insert the image from there.

----------


## Ezri

> Girls must pay a special attention to you

 Only the psychologists.   ::

----------


## Ezri

> aha... i think he is stupid in the fact that his posts are only focused on trying to be a badass and trying to make me look dumb,   )

 Must be a perception thing because I dont think he counds like a badass (unless being pedantic is the badass way these days   ::  ) and I dont think he's made you look stupid. Only you can do that.   ::   ::

----------


## Ezri

> how is it not safe??!!?  In many parts of the world, its recommended against wearing footwear while driving.

 Yeah but in many parts of the world very few driving laws have been invented yet and the road death toll is huge.  :P

----------


## DDT

Yes even I, the great DDT has resorted to wearing those ugly pointed shoes. I had to do it I tell ya.......if I wanted to go incognito and avoid signing all those autographs that the girls want from me. Sometimes it is so hard being me!

----------


## VendingMachine

> how is it not safe??!!?  In many parts of the world, its recommended against wearing footwear while driving.

 Wouldn't your toe nails be scratching the mat?

----------


## giovanni

> Originally Posted by giovanni  how is it not safe??!!?  In many parts of the world, its recommended against wearing footwear while driving.   Wouldn't your toe nails be scratching the mat?

 i dont think so, i keep my toe nails short and not discusting... are yours so long that they hit the mat?

----------


## giovanni

> Originally Posted by giovanni  
> aha... i think he is stupid in the fact that his posts are only focused on trying to be a badass and trying to make me look dumb,   )   Must be a perception thing because I dont think he counds like a badass (unless being pedantic is the badass way these days   ) and I dont think he's made you look stupid. Only you can do that.

 no, he just has a chip on his shoulder and he thinks that making me look stupid will make him cooler or something.  And no, he hasnt

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine        Originally Posted by giovanni  how is it not safe??!!?  In many parts of the world, its recommended against wearing footwear while driving.   Wouldn't your toe nails be scratching the mat?   i dont think so, i keep my toe nails short and not discusting...

 So that's why you wear pointed shoes then - to compensate for your short toe nails, right? Wait a minute, could it be that you're thinking that pointed shoes will make your feet look bigger? You may be wasting your time there as modern girls generally know that guys with big feet don't necessarily answer the stereotype  ::    

> are yours so long that they hit the mat?

 Mine aren't but I figured yours were. I thought your toe nails needed that extra room that pointed shoes offer. I don't wear pointed shoes, remember?

----------


## giovanni

> Wait a minute, could it be that you're thinking that pointed shoes will make your feet look bigger? You may be wasting your time there as modern girls generally know that guys with big feet don't necessarily answer the stereotype

  
they are not pointy, they just fit the curve of my feet.  So I dont go around saying i have big feet to show something else.  Maybe people who are insecure in their masculinity might.[/img]

----------


## TATY

They aren't pointy shoes.

----------


## giovanni

> They aren't pointy shoes.

 I know, i never said i had pointy shoes.  I said i have nice leather italian shoes, nothing more.  (but they are not so nice anymore, this is a picture i took of how russia made them dirty...)

----------


## Автобус

> Originally Posted by TATY  They aren't pointy shoes.   I know, i never said i had pointy shoes.  I said i have nice leather italian shoes, nothing more.  (but they are not so nice anymore, this is a picture i took of how russia made them dirty...)

 Looks like someone spit on them   ::

----------


## xRoosterx

I like the carpet. The shoes...not so much.

----------


## giovanni

> I like the carpet. The shoes...not so much.

 off course, probably because the carpet was in russia... and the shoes are from italy.  It's understandable...  But personally, the carpet was not very nice for me. 
And yeah, russians are not worthy enough to spit on ME, just on my shoes.  ahaha, but actually, i dont remember how they got that mud on them... because i only walked around in snow?  Maybe it was dirty snow...   ::

----------


## DDT

Oh wow, they look like the shoes that someone tried to give me a while back. Needless to say I refused them!

----------


## BabaYaga

> I like the carpet.

 +1! 
Giovanni, how much do you want for that carpet?! *takes out wallet*

----------


## Dogboy182

lol... wow. SO after all this time and arguing... He didn't even have pointy shoes afterall. 
I don't know, those kinds of shoes (the really pointy ones) scare me. They remind me of evil elves or clowns or something in old horror movies.

----------


## giovanni

> Originally Posted by xRoosterx  I like the carpet.   +1! 
> Giovanni, how much do you want for that carpet?! *takes out wallet*

 5 billion rubles...  It was in a hotel in брянск, so if you want it, ill give you the address, and you can go take it!  (room 229)    ::    But i dont know how you could get it out of the hotel without them noticing... 
and doggybag, i know, i never even said that i have the very pointy shoes.  I just said people dont like my italian kicks!

----------


## xRoosterx

> Originally Posted by BabaYaga        Originally Posted by xRoosterx  I like the carpet.   +1! 
> Giovanni, how much do you want for that carpet?! *takes out wallet*   5 billion rubles...  It was in a hotel in брянск, so if you want it, ill give you the address, and you can go take it!  (room 229)      But i dont know how you could get it out of the hotel without them noticing... 
> and doggybag, i know, i never even said that i have the very pointy shoes.  I just said people dont like my italian kicks!

 Here we go...

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Gio, 
why did you take a picture of your shoe while you were in Russia?

----------


## giovanni

> Gio, 
> why did you take a picture of your shoe while you were in Russia?

 why not?  and i was looking through pictures, but it was accidentally on picture-taking mode, so somehow i took a picture, and just kept it.  Another useless story that wastes your memory space...   ::

----------


## net surfer

> 5 billion rubles...  It was in a hotel in брянск, so if you want it, ill give you the address, and you can go take it!  (room 229)   :lol:   But i dont know how you could get it out of the hotel without them noticing...

 What's the hotel name?

----------


## capecoddah

Shoes, pointy and otherwise. Hmm... I've done ALOT of work for shoe manufactuing over the past 20 years. I get lots of free stuff, my closet and attic look like Amelda Friggin Marcos'. Pointy shoes are called "Cockroach stompers", you can get a cockroach in a corner (ethnic joke). I think too pointy and they look retarded. I have a pair of German "Driving shoes", but I don't drive a Porche and I think they look retarded too. Cowboy boots are cool for a night on the town as I drive a truck but not a horse. "Too American" for Russia; I'll leave mine at home. A good pair of Nike is a good thing. I have LL Bean boots that could make it through ANY winter, the 'Bean Duck boots are great for slush and mud season in Maine, same as Russian spring. A nice pair of Florshiem is fine for a night out. I'll leave the Docksides at home, too American. Jesus wore Birkenstocks. I think they look retarded too. Enough with the shoes.

----------


## Lt. Columbo

where the hell did my post go? i quite liked giovanni' shoes. i have to admit, i almost bought a pair of pointers on Saturday, but i just couldn't allow myself to do it, it just felt too wrong

----------


## Rtyom

> ...it just felt too wrong

 Considering the course of the discussion, I'm not surprised at your decision.  ::

----------


## giovanni

> Originally Posted by giovanni  5 billion rubles...  It was in a hotel in брянск, so if you want it, ill give you the address, and you can go take it!  (room 229)      But i dont know how you could get it out of the hotel without them noticing...   What's the hotel name?

 I forget the name... if its important ill find out? ok? 
and to whoever almost bought the shoes, you shouldve! I bought some nice italian leather shoes tonight for 40 bucks, they are not pointy at all, but just pure class!  the family dog chewed my 100 dollar ones...   ::  , so after i was done beating him, i went and bought a 50 percent off one!  (America's market for italian shoes is horrible, i cant wait to return to the REAL motherland!!!)   ::

----------


## net surfer

> Originally Posted by net surfer  What's the hotel name?   I forget the name... if its important ill find out? ok?

 How else am I supposed to steal the carpet and sell it to *xRoosterx* and *BabaYaga*?

----------


## xRoosterx

Ну, можешь вязать?

----------


## giovanni

> Ну, можешь вязать?

 no... if i knew how, i would be called a gypsy.  (I didn't know if you were talking to me...)

----------


## net surfer

I guess he was talking to me but I can't too so it doesn't matter who he was talking to.

----------


## Rtyom

He was talking to himself. Like me right now.  ::

----------


## Yazeed

Y'all should star in the Sex and the City.

----------


## net surfer

> Y'all should star in the Sex and the City.

 I dunno why you think so but I wouldn't mind to meet Carrie Bradshaw or even...

----------


## xRoosterx

> Y'all should star in the Sex and the City.

 You should have said Seinfeld.

----------


## giovanni

> I dunno why you think so but I wouldn't mind to meet Carrie Bradshaw or even...

 I wouldn't, i dont like to meet annorexic hookers...   

> Y'all should star in the Sex and the City.

 oh look! a southernerman!

----------


## xRoosterx

Y'all > You guys

----------


## giovanni

> Y'all > You guys

 aha, i know man!  I was making fun of the southernness of that word!

----------


## Yazeed

But I'm not a Southerner. 
Anyway, is it me, or does Sarah Jessica Parker look like a horse?

----------


## Rtyom

> But I'm not a Southerner. 
> Anyway, is it me, or does Sarah Jessica Parker look like a horse?

 +100   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## giovanni

> But I'm not a Southerner. 
> Anyway, is it me, or does Sarah Jessica Parker look like a horse?

 oh, canada eh? 
and yeah, a starving horse on the side of the road.   ::

----------


## net surfer

> Anyway, is it me, or does Sarah Jessica Parker look like a horse?

 Hey STFU! Besides Horse ® is Ксения Собчак trade mark :P

----------

